# A few of my hunting pics



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Nice pics!*

I need to post some of my pics. I keep forgetting about it until someone else posts some. I did however post a pic of a deer stand I built this Spring. It was a box stand for me and my son to hunt together.

I don't duck hunt. I deer hunt mostly. We just caught a ground hog in a steel trap yesterday. In this area ground hogs are few and far between in my area. He was in my buddies cow pasture so we set at trap near the hole and had him the next day. I generally only deer hunt but enjoy hunting anything that needs killing.

Darin


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

thats some nice carnage right there brother


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

*One word*

Perdy


----------

